# Bachmann 4-4-0



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi guys, 

A few weeks ago, I obtained a new, old stock Bachmann Centennial 4-4-0. All I can say is "WOW"! What a beautiful engine. Operationally, she runs very well. Cosmetically, I have no complaints! 

I did a lot of reading on the old MLS archive, and I have to agree with the consensus from there, this is a smooth running, eye catching locomotive. 

In the builder log, I have been talking about a repaint of this loco to the Olive and Russia Iron scheme that Bachmann has just made. Part of me wants to go for it, and repaint this engine. Part of me kind of likes it 'wrong' with a blue boiler, and black trim, etc.. In the end, though, I think the green is winning. Even though my wife and everyone who sees it can't believe I would repaint her. 

I will post some pictures when I have some good ones. 

Mark


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

'nuf said. 

K


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin, 

That's just about what I am planning, except with all the details as she would have looked rolling out of BLW when new. 

Mark


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

now wait one cotton pickin' minute....that thing was all black in GR wasn't it? Mines in the mail, figure up a bill! 

cale


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Cale, 

I think he photoshopped it...no way a road like the TRR is shelling out big bucks for green paint. Not when black will do it..


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 04/08/2008 6:32 AM

Hi guys, A few weeks ago, I obtained a new, old stock Bachmann Centennial 4-4-0. All I can say is "WOW"! What a beautiful engine. Operationally, she runs very well. Cosmetically, I have no complaints! I did a lot of reading on the old MLS archive, and I have to agree with the consensus from there, this is a smooth running, eye catching locomotive. Mark


I wish I could use one of those. However modern Alaska history does not begin until after these type of engines were long out of service. The earliest dated engine I could find in use up here was 1881--and that one was used in the Copper River & Northwestern Railway for construction purposes only.  Since all of my three themes are tied to Alaska, regrettably, this one won't work out, but I sure admire the model.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

It was Photoshopped, though I was VERY close to using dark green when I painted it instead of black. Trouble was that I couldn't find a dark enough green in a spray can to suit, and I didn't want to use the airbrush since I was writing this up for a series. (The airbrush is fodder for one or two columns in itself, and I'm actually quite a novice myself when it comes to that tool.) I'm in the process of gathering bits and pieces to do a model of EBT #11 (the 2-6-2) as it was delivered from Baldwin, in their stock olive green paint scheme. 

Cale, I'll gladly send you a bill. In fact, you can have all my bills from this month.  

Later, 

K


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Cale, 

Exactly how long is a 'cotton pickin' minute? All we have up here is corn, soybean, tobacco, etc.. And these Amish guys don't wait. Mules don't like to stop, you know.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron, 

You forget yourself in the process. By recreating the history, you are creating history. Where is the Ron Simpson train? Why not have a train for yourself? I also admired these engines from afar. But now that I have one, I realize that I could easily add more. They are not that big, but the detail is excellent. Also the general public reacts very positively to them, as they are icons, not just toys. 

Where is the Copper River Depot train? 

Mark


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 04/08/2008 1:23 PM

Ron, You forget yourself in the process. By recreating the history, you are creating history. Where is the Ron Simpson train? Why not have a train for yourself? I also admired these engines from afar. But now that I have one, I realize that I could easily add more. They are not that big, but the detail is excellent. Also the general public reacts very positively to them, as they are icons, not just toys. Where is the Copper River Depot train? Mark


Oh, no. _ONE more train_ to think about !  The official Ron Simpson / CRD train. I'll have to give that some serious consideration.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron, 

Don't overlook the impact of Ron Simpson in the story. I don't think any of us would be as aware of the Kennecott Alaskan mining project or the Copper River and North Western Ry or its people and history. Certainly, you could have a train for yourself in there somewhere. These Bachmann Americans (and I assume Centennial Moguls) are really nice engines that don't require huge curves or long trains to look 'right'. It is a very elegant locomotive, in both static and operating modes. 

It is something worth considering! 

Mark


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 04/10/2008 12:28 PM

Ron, Don't overlook the impact of Ron Simpson in the story. I don't think any of us would be as aware of the Kennecott Alaskan mining project or the Copper River and North Western Ry or its people and history. Certainly, you could have a train for yourself in there somewhere. These Bachmann Americans (and I assume Centennial Moguls) are really nice engines that don't require huge curves or long trains to look 'right'. It is a very elegant locomotive, in both static and operating modes. It is something worth considering! Mark


Thank you for the kind thought. However, were I to choose a locomotive with my namesake--or even close--it is unlikely I would choose the 4-4-0, but it certainly is an impressive model.


----------

